# WOC's and ANYONE: Best Human Weaves for CHEAP people



## kimberlane (May 1, 2009)

Okay, so I have been watching Ateeya (from youtube, check her out) and she got this real indian virgin hair, and it is beautiful. I've never had a weave and now I want one. I tried looking on here for help. Obviously I saw the all about extensions thread, but it seems to cater to the, not to be insensitive as I am mixed white, black, and indian, white (I can't figure out how to spell caucassion, or is that it, oh well
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I am just wondering what the best weaves are? I heard about goddess remi hair, is it good? How many packs would I need? would I need the same amount of packs for any brand? Is 12 inches gonna make my hair long? I held up a piece of paper to my head, (don't have a ruler) and from the crown it would be short but from like the nape of my neck it would be long. So would it look layered? How much is normal to get them sewn in? Do I leave a horseshoe, (I believe that's what its called when you leave some out to hide the tracks)? Or can this be avoided and still look good. Well obviously I needed more than just recommendations sorry, i didn't realize it til typying this out. Anyway, I would like to pay 100-150 total for the hair, not including putting it in because I don't know what price to look for. Please help, sorry so long. I'm bored and curious


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberlane* 

 
_Okay, so I have been watching Ateeya (from youtube, check her out) and she got this real indian virgin hair, and it is beautiful. I've never had a weave and now I want one. I tried looking on here for help. Obviously I saw the all about extensions thread, but it seems to cater to the, not to be insensitive as I am mixed white, black, and indian, white (I can't figure out how to spell caucassion, or is that it, oh well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). *I am just wondering what the best weaves are?* *I heard about goddess remi hair, is it good? How many packs would I need? would I need the same amount of packs for any brand? Is 12 inches gonna make my hair long? I held up a piece of paper to my head, (don't have a ruler) and from the crown it would be short but from like the nape of my neck it would be long. So would it look layered? How much is normal to get them sewn in? Do I leave a horseshoe, (I believe that's what its called when you leave some out to hide the tracks)? *Or can this be avoided and still look good. Well obviously I needed more than just recommendations sorry, i didn't realize it til typying this out. Anyway, I would like to pay 100-150 total for the hair, not including putting it in because I don't know what price to look for. Please help, sorry so long. I'm bored and curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



LMAO girl you asked so many questions I don't even know where to start.
When it comes it hair weaves and service you usually get what you pay for. 

The best in my experience is virgin indian hair! I love the quality, versatility(sp?) and the hair can last 6 months to a year but it can be quite expensive.

I dont know about goddess remi but the remi hair sold in hair stores are pretty decent I must say I tried the EGO brand remi and it was good, there's another one but I can't remember. This would probably be your best bet.

The number of packs you need and length depends on you, but its usually 2 packs for me. I'm short so 12" is a pretty long length on me. When you go to purchase the hair they'll help you decide. 

Have you decided the stylist for your weave? Check them out and discuss what you want and maybe they can make some professional suggestions. Hth!


----------



## lipshock (May 2, 2009)

Virgin hair and authentic Remy/Remi hair is the way to go.  It is expensive but it balances itself out in the long run, as it can be used multiple times.  I've had some hair in my stash that is over a year old and still looking good as the day it arrived to me (but this also helps when you are good at maintaining the hair).

The supposed "remi" hair in the BSS is not the real thing and IMHO is a waste of money.  I bought Goddess Remi once (after reading a plethora of good reviews on a hair forum) and I will never buy it again.  It shed and tangled within two weeks of wear.  I might've gotten a bad batch but that experience was enough for me.  I would not recommend this hair to anyone... not even to my worst enemy (lol).  It was after that time that I decided to stop being cheap and just go for the more expensive route in buying Virgin and real Remy hair from online vendors.

If you are still going down the BSS route -- you generally need two packs (8oz.) of hair to do a full weave.  If you having some hair left out, then you might need less but it always best to have too much hair than to have too little.  You can always save what's leftover for emergency fixes or for your next install.  I can't really give you specific recommendations on brands though since I no longer wear BSS hair but maybe some other ladies will help chime in on that area for you.

As far as length, I am a length whore and I only wear 20" inches or longer for straight and curly styles.  But the length system for BSS hair is different, so I think the equivalent of 20" hair in their terms would be 16" or 18" (not sure though, so don't quote me on that).  I am 5'1" and the 20" ends just below my breasts, so right around mid-back length.  =]


----------



## kimberlane (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I figured the virgin hair was the way to go. But since I have never had it done, I want to make sure I know how to take care of it first. It would really piss me off to spend 300 on hair and ruin it within the first month. That being said, you guys say it can be reused, will that still be the case if you get it cut a certain way?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_ 
I am 5'1" and the 20" ends just below my breasts, so right around mid-back length. =]_

 
Totally off Topic!! But you always look so tall in your pictures I would have sworn you were at least 5'6+ ....Why I don't know but I would have never pictured you for a shorty like me...I'm only 5'3


----------



## vannycul (Feb 10, 2014)

Who has used Whitney Marie hair or bleuribbon?


----------

